# Can't Delete Guest User Account



## Mrs. Blaileen (Jan 28, 2007)

I should be able to, shouldn't I? When I go to control panel > user accounts > and click on Guest, which is already off, the only option shown is "turn the guest account on". 
If I click " ? using the guest account" in the Learn About box, an error message popup appears saying "automation server can't create object"
And if I click on the OK in the error message, a new window opens up with the Address showing the Internet Explorer blue e and the words "about:blank"
I go to View > Source in the toolbar and Notepad opens up and all that is written is " <HTML></HTML> " 

Something sketchy going on here?! Any advice would really be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## mouseboyx (Apr 6, 2007)

You can not delete the guest account thats why there is an option to turn it off or on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't think you can delete the guest account, only disable it. Of course it's disabled until you turn it on.

Try running the net users command in a command prompt. From there you can delete/add accounts.

Example:

net user HelpAssistant /delete

Note you can't do this to the guest account you'll get access denied error so I'm pretty sure it's not possible.


----------



## 90xjoeyx06 (Apr 2, 2007)

Windows will not allow you to delete guest account (on user account in the controll panel) same with the administrator account in safe mode you can only disable it that i am aware of my friend had the same problem the only way to delete it is go to Start>control panel>Administrative tools>computer management. on computer management i will look like the pictue in the attacment click on local user and groups click on users there you will see the guest account right click and delete simple


----------



## baybars (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't have the local user folder in computer management window.


----------



## ycruz29 (Oct 13, 2009)

Me neither and I'm having the same problem. My brother isnt allowed on the computer without supervision, so now everytime he uses it he turns on Guest account so whenever we're not here or sleeping, he can log on without our password restriction. Turning Guest account off is not good enough, and this Computer Management thing isnt working because I also dont have the Local Users tab ... soooooo any ideas how to acquire it or another way to delete the Guest account?


----------



## TheBrit (Oct 12, 2009)

put the keyboard in a locked draw/room :laugh:

kids know more about computers and ways of circumnavigating restrictions than any windows system can offer.....

Not sure there is a free version of anything kid proof, so unless you want to pay, the keyboard works for me! :wink:


----------



## trip1red (Oct 10, 2009)

First things first, go into your Registry by clicking the "Start" button, click "Run" and type:-
Regedit
and then ckick "OK".
Make your way here:-
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SAM\SAM
To go beyond SAM you have to give yourself permission by right-clicking the second SAM Key, choose "Permissions..." highlight the "Administrator" and click the "Full Control" box, click "Apply" and "OK", then close and re-open Regedit.

If that doesn't work, try this:-
Highlight the second SAM Key, right-click it and choose "Permissions...".
Highlight the user (Administrators) and then click the "Advanced" button, highlight Administrators again then click the "Edit..." button.
Place a tick in "Full Control", click "Apply" and "OK", then "OK" then close and re-open Regedit to get to the extra sections.


Then make your way here in the Registry:-
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SAM\SAM\Domains\Account\Users\0 00001F5

Double-click "V" then make your way to "Offset 0178" and replace the number "47" with "42".
Then go and have a look at Control Panel\User Accounts

All this does is hide the Guest Account from view.


This next part has only been tested on my computer which uses XP PRO
If you want to completely remove the Guest Account you will need to delete the Data Value from the Binary Name "V" then copy and paste this reg file info into Notepad, save it onto your Desktop as NoGuest.reg and double-click it:-
--------------------Copy and Paste within the lines---------------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SAM\SAM\Domains\Account\Users\0 00001F5]
"V"=hex:00,00,00,00,b0,00,00,00,02,00,01,00,b0,00, 00,00,0a,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,bc,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,bc,00,00,00 ,70,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
2c,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,2c,01,00,00,00 ,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,2c,\
01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,2c,01,00,00,00,00 ,00,00,00,00,00,00,2c,01,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,2c,01,00,00,00,00,00 ,00,00,00,00,00,2c,01,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,2c,01,00,00,00,00,00,00 ,00,00,00,00,2c,01,00,00,\
08,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,34,01,00,00,04,00,00,00,00 ,00,00,00,38,01,00,00,04,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,3c,01,00,00,04,00,00,00,00,00 ,00,00,40,01,00,00,04,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,14,80,90,00,00,00,a0,00,00 ,00,14,00,00,00,44,00,00,\
00,02,00,30,00,02,00,00,00,02,c0,14,00,44,00,05,01 ,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,\
00,00,00,00,02,c0,14,00,ff,ff,1f,00,01,01,00,00,00 ,00,00,05,07,00,00,00,02,\
00,4c,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,1b,03,02,00,01,01 ,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,07,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00 ,05,20,00,00,00,20,02,00,\
00,00,00,18,00,ff,07,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05 ,20,00,00,00,24,02,00,00,\
01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,20,02,00,00,01
-------------------End Copy and Paste---------------------------------

Once you have copied, pasted and entered the reg file above into the registry, make your way back to here in the registry:-
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SAM\SAM\Domains\Account\Users\N ames\Guest
and delete the "Guest" Key.
back up ur reg


----------



## TheBrit (Oct 12, 2009)

NO NO NO

Editing the registry is a last resort in all cases.

You have no idea of the op's capability to do it. One false step in registry editing can result in an unusable system. :4-thatsba


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Leave the guest account on, but password protect it.

Turn the guest account on, then go to *start*, *run* and type in *control userpasswords2*. Then click on the guest account, and then the *reset password* button.

Then enter a password and press OK.

Hope this helps :grin:


----------



## iwillprobably (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks! It's from this forum that I learned how to do it. I didn't take the time to read through to see if someone had posted something about how to delete guest account with windows 7 so here it is.
Start>Control Panel>System>User Profile Settings>Highlight guest>Hit the delete button. 
You're done!
Thanks again!
And my full user profile was supposed to be IWillProbablyNeverUseThisAgain. Just wanted to thank you guys!
:wave:
IWillProbably


----------

